# tesco car insurance



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

My brother now away to go into his 2nd year of car insurance got his renewal from tesco of £1400, tried admiral and got it for £800 



tesco have always been fine with me so i dunno why they thought they could charge 1400


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

admiral are really cheap at the moment even for young drivers


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah they are, i'd have gone with them too but once i add my modifications it was slightly more than tesco so wasn't worth the hassle of changing,


----------

